# Happy Birthday to me !



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

As most of you know I recently had a birthday so my beautiful wife decided I needed an extra special present.....









I've looked at all the 3" models on the market and this is the one....I left the picture on my computer screen for a week so she'd see it ....

Took it out shooting today and it functioned flawlessly. It will be my concealed carry.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

That's a purdy little piece there! I absolutely LOVE 1911s. Haven't got one yet, but the slush fund is growing fast.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Slick as goose grease, YD! I like that hefty grip on the compact pistol. Never owned a Colt but shot a few here and there. Top drawer.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice!!!! :thumbsup:

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

ooooo weeee that sure is purty

colt makes a hell of a 1911,your going to love that pistol

congrats on the awesome gift

since we are talking about b-day presents

my b-day was yesterday and the wife told me to go ahead and order what i need to build a 300 blackout AR pistol,so guess what i am doing today


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Man... All I got was sex. And a desk calendar so I can count down the year till more sex. Apparently what I left up on my computer screen sent a different message lol.

Nice looking pistol, Don.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

real nice Youngdon, shoot a clip for me.....


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice and nice... You have a great woman there Don.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Rick Howard said:


> Man... All I got was sex. And a desk calendar so I can count down the year till more sex. Apparently what I left up on my computer screen sent a different message lol.
> 
> Nice looking pistol, Don.


Hey I got that too !



azpredatorhunter said:


> Nice and nice... You have a great woman there Don.


Thank you, yes she's the best...and for those of you who might be wondering. NO she does not have a sister, BUT her one brother is gay......


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> ooooo weeee that sure is purty
> 
> colt makes a hell of a 1911,your going to love that pistol
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday Sneaky !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Great birthday gift Don, that special lady got you a special gift! Congrats!


----------

